# Advanced Ho Shin Sul drills



## trueaspirer (Jun 18, 2006)

For more advanced members, my ma teacher sometimes gives a special self-defence drill, for the benefit of the student. Other members of the class will stand in a circle around the one who is being drilled. The first person who he is faciing will grab him with the beginning selfdefence grab. He perfoms the move, then instantly turns to the next one in the circle (whichever direction), who then performs the second grab in the list, which the training student then defends against. This continues until all the moves that the student knows well have been preformed, and sometimes it is repeated, occasionally w/o pause. This can tire out even the most sturdy and impressive martial artist. I watched and 18 year old guy who was preparing to test for third dan do this and get winded and get cramps. 
BTW, you can do this just as easily with one- and three-step sparring. You can also do it free attacks, or mix and match technique number and category. 
I belive that this is a great routine to practice with.


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 21, 2006)

Ooh.. wow...popular thread...


----------



## Snapcrackler (Jun 21, 2006)

Don't let my MA teacher hear about this, he likes to find new ways to cause us cramps and pain  

Sounds like a cool drill - having your memorization of the HSS's down pat would be helpful with that so you're not standing there going uhhhhhhhh (like I have done before)


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 21, 2006)

Does your teacher do Martial Talk?


----------



## Makalakumu (Jun 21, 2006)

How about just having someone grab onto you and hold on no matter what you are going to do?  If you could get out of that, IMHO, that would be an "advanced" escape!

Try it sometime...


----------



## mtabone (Jun 22, 2006)

trueaspirer​For more advanced members, my ma teacher sometimes gives a special self-defence drill, for the benefit of the student. Other members of the class will stand in a circle around the one who is being drilled. The first person who he is faciing will grab him with the beginning selfdefence grab. He perfoms the move, then instantly turns to the next one in the circle (whichever direction), who then performs the second grab in the list, which the training student then defends against. This continues until all the moves that the student knows well have been preformed, and sometimes it is repeated, occasionally w/o pause. This can tire out even the most sturdy and impressive martial artist. I watched and 18 year old guy who was preparing to test for third dan do this and get winded and get cramps. 
BTW, you can do this just as easily with one- and three-step sparring. You can also do it free attacks, or mix and match technique number and category. 
I belive that this is a great routine to practice with.​ 
upnorthkyosa​How about just having someone grab onto you and hold on no matter what you are going to do? If you could get out of that, IMHO, that would be an "advanced" escape!

Try it sometime...
*Yesterday **09:53 PM*​ 
I was taught/teach both of these type of drills. The first drill that trueaspirer posted is that I would do with students around 7th gup to get them to try and do the standard material, so as they can learn the principles and applications. Then as time goes on and the principles become second nature, I do what upnorthkyosa suggested, I merely have them apply the principles they have learned and refined the whole time. 

When people first get this drill they find it challenging and difficult. Has they get more advanced they really seem to get it!

Another drill I do that is similar is a stress drill. I have one person line up in choon be, and the rest of the class in another line facing that person. They all drop back one by one, executing a high punch to the face, while the first student must go through the standard material.all the while I am yelling directly in there face (not obscenities or the like, just very drill sergeant like badgering). This may sound like no big deal, but while the mind is trying to decipher what to do, stress is taking over. While that stress is a little removed from the reality of a real life conflict, it does get the student thinking about what that combat stress would be likeas well as to help them understand the importance of making everything we do second nature, and the value of realistic thinking and training. 

Yours in Tang Soo Do,
Michael Tabone


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 22, 2006)

I enjoy it because it really keeps you moving.  When we do it, you don't know who's going to go until they "yell" just before they attack (that's for more experienced students/  yellow and up).


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 22, 2006)

trueaspirer said:
			
		

> For more advanced members, my ma teacher sometimes gives a special self-defence drill, for the benefit of the student. Other members of the class will stand in a circle around the one who is being drilled. The first person who he is faciing will grab him with the beginning selfdefence grab. He perfoms the move, then instantly turns to the next one in the circle (whichever direction), who then performs the second grab in the list, which the training student then defends against. This continues until all the moves that the student knows well have been preformed, and sometimes it is repeated, occasionally w/o pause. This can tire out even the most sturdy and impressive martial artist. I watched and 18 year old guy who was preparing to test for third dan do this and get winded and get cramps.
> BTW, you can do this just as easily with one- and three-step sparring. You can also do it free attacks, or mix and match technique number and category.
> I belive that this is a great routine to practice with.





			
				upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> How about just having someone grab onto you and hold on no matter what you are going to do? If you could get out of that, IMHO, that would be an "advanced" escape!


Ahhhh ... the good ol' days.  I remember these drills well!  Will have to dust them off here real soon!


----------



## Snapcrackler (Jun 22, 2006)

trueaspirer said:
			
		

> Does your teacher do Martial Talk?


 
Not that I know of. In all seriousness though, I'm glad for the discipline in which we practice Ho Sin Sool. I'll have to mention this drill so maybe we can try it out in class if our instructors want to.  

Practicing advanced Ho Sin Sool with higher ranks than me is always intriguing to me because of their effectiveness against me. Just makes me eager to get to the next rank and be able to learn the new ones! 

One of the things we are sure to do, is hang on very strong, and not facilitate an easy break from our grips so that we can practice the technique correctly. I know these are effective because I am 6'0 210lbs with large hands and a very strong grip, and i can grab onto the smaller wrists of a 100lb person and they can break out easily with the right technique. (the thumb of course is the weak link in many breakaways) 

I think the "HUH?!?!" factor when the defender breaks out of a strong hold so quickly is one of the things that allows the defender to then have a surprise advantage and be able to get in their strikes/locks/whatever. We've done it so many times and it's still amazing to me how effective ho sin sool is when done correctly.


----------



## mjd (Jun 28, 2006)

How many different Hol Sin Sul techquics do you do during this drill, 10, 20, 30,,,,


----------



## joshpb (Aug 11, 2006)

We have done something similar at my dojang.  One member stands in the middle of a circle and the others take turns attacking, but we have always just done random attacks and utilized whatever ho sin sul technique was appropriate for the grab.


----------

